# Melting Fertlizer



## OnyxsLawn (Mar 15, 2018)

I read though MQ's liquid fertilizer program and like the idea. Mostly curious as to what kinds of fertilizer can be melted down in water and sprayed. I tried to melt down some sta-green 29-0-5 to no avail. Any ideas?


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

It is not really melting. The correct term would be dissolving. You need to use a nitrogen without coating (or very little of it) to help it dissolve in water. Most of the commercial stuff is coated to prevent it from clumping and to archive a slow release.

I think MQ is using Ammoinuin sulfate (AS) or in uncoated urea. You will find these at a local farm coop very inexpensive.

There are risk with foliar application, the worst one being overlaps and leaf burn. You need to water it ~12hr after application to wash it off.


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

Check the labels of the fertilizers you're using to see what's soluble and what's not. Methylene urea for example, won't dissolve in water the way you want it to. Obviously, coated urea won't either...


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

g-man said:


> You need to water it ~12hr after application to wash it off.


Have to? As in no matter the concentration used and outdoor temperatures? I haven't heard this. Please explain in greater detail. I guess I'm lucky that I got rain every time I've done it.


----------



## Turfguy93 (Aug 30, 2017)

Green said:


> g-man said:
> 
> 
> > You need to water it ~12hr after application to wash it off.
> ...


The ammonium sulfate has a high salt content so in the heat it will cause leaf burn if left on too long, with urea you don't have to worry as much if rates are less than .25lbs N but I'd lean more towards spoon feeding with .125-.10


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

Turfguy93 said:


> Green said:
> 
> 
> > g-man said:
> ...


Thanks! Will keep that in mind for future apps, if it doesn't rain the next day. Is there a temperature threshold, too?
Also, how about ammonium nitrate? I assume that has similar burn potential to ammonium sulfate? Finally, with the FAS, is it the strictly the ammonium that is the concern for burn, or can the iron technically burn as well?


----------



## OnyxsLawn (Mar 15, 2018)

g-man said:


> It is not really melting. The correct term would be dissolving.


I know, Melting it down just sounds more exciting. 

the label says only 6% polymer coated slow release nitrogen and the rest is derived from urea.

In my mind all granular fert has to go into solution at some point otherwise its worthless to the plant.

Anyways i'll just pick some urea or AS up and dissolve that, I was just interested in using up some old fert.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

I think temperature matters to speed up the process. The coatings are meant to slow down the release (weeks).

I like AS for fast response.


----------

